# How can you tell if a horned frog is in estivation/hibernation



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

I recently purchased a horned frog. Now I'm well aware that these frogs aren't big on movement but my one is just bunkering down in one spot and has been for two days. Humidity levels and temp are right. However its strange that the spot he's in is the opposite side to the heat matt. He also hasn't been in his water bowl. I'm worried that he's gone into a hibernation state, is there anyway of confirming this?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes my Horned Frog sits in the same spot for about 2 weeks just glaring at me, Then one day she will just pack up an leave to another spot in the viv.
She rarely goes close to the heat mat at this time of year too, when it starts to get colder she will venture closer, So i wouldn't worry about that.
As for the water bowl, i had one in the viv when i first got her but she didn't once use it, Horned frogs absorb the water through there skin from the substrate their in so as long as it's misted regular there shouldn't be a problem.

Sounds like a typical horned frog to me :2thumb:


----------



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks that's laid my mind at rest a bit. Funny though how a lot of advice sights say you must have water bowl for them to go to the toilet in. If this is not the case may I ask how often do you think I should be changing substrate? At present I'm changing it once a week. I'm using plantation soil as he seems to enjoy burrowing into this. Does your horned frog ever go into a hibernation state? At what age do they start to shed skin? Thanks for info so far!:2thumb:


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't worry too much, as Dark said this is typical of horned frogs.
My frog moves around at night (if it does move) when everyone in the house is asleep.

Get some springtails and/or woodlice they clean up the substrate so you do not have to change it.


----------



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow that's interesting about woodlice. Doubt the wife will allow woodlice. So does that remove there crap and keep substrate clean so that frog doesn't get red leg?
You're defo right about moving at night time, he finally moved to another spot, obviously whilst I slept.
One other question, if feeding crickets or small locust I only put one in viv at a time, as I've been told they can attack the frog if not eaten, is this true? How often would you recommend feeding a young horned frog? Some sites say daily, some once a week, some every other day.


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, the woodlice and springtails keep the substrate fresh and remove the poo etc.

I feed my youngster every 1 - 2 days with tongs. It is really dependant on the frog though. After a few weeks you'll start to understand their feeding schedule. 

Below is a book you can pick up from Amazon or Ebay and that helped me out when I first got my horned frog.
"Horned Frogs: Plus Budgett's Frogs (Herpetocultural Library)
Philippe De Vosjoli"


----------



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

Cool, thanks for your advice. Will defo be ordering the book. One day I hope to try and breed horned frogs but that's a long way off for now. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

As for the substrate I change mine every few month or so, as doing it too often is just a waste of good substrate. The springs an woody's is a good idea though : victory:
You will know when they have being to the toilet as they will abandon ship so to speak an leave elsewhere, just clean it up with some tissue.
My Horned frog is yet to go through hibernation and ive had her a good while now.
They will start to shed there skin from an early age, my sheds about once a week at the moment.. if it goes a real dull colour then you will know its about to shed so just keep it nice an moist for easy shedding.
Also the books a good idea for great advice: victory: I have one around somewhere although I can't remember the name, aha.


----------



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

Not keen on springtails and woodlice, or should I say the wife isn't keen. But if I don't use them will bacteria that could lead to red leg build up? 

As for the books the only problem is they all say different things. Like some say use moss others say that the frog can choke on it. Some say you really need a water bowl others say not. Well my frog seems to be on just not very active, but hey that's horned frogs. Think I'll try the recommended book and just changing substrate in the areas he's moved from, and have a full clean out every 2-3weeks.


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

mangadon said:


> Not keen on springtails and woodlice, or should I say the wife isn't keen. But if I don't use them will bacteria that could lead to red leg build up?
> 
> As for the books the only problem is they all say different things. Like some say use moss others say that the frog can choke on it. Some say you really need a water bowl others say not. Well my frog seems to be on just not very active, but hey that's horned frogs. Think I'll try the recommended book and just changing substrate in the areas he's moved from, and have a full clean out every 2-3weeks.


A good thing about the book I've suggested is that it is written by one of the first people to breed horned frogs.

In all honesty the springtails are barely noticeable. They are very, very small.


----------



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

EvilM1k said:


> A good thing about the book I've suggested is that it is written by one of the first people to breed horned frogs.
> 
> In all honesty the springtails are barely noticeable. They are very, very small.


 
Ok but won't the viv just become massively infested in them? And can they get lose and infest your home? How often do you change substrate if you have springtails in it?


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

I do not change my substrate. I know there are some others on here also that do not when they use springtails and a drainage layer.

I've not had any issues with infestations of my home or them over populating a tank. 

Have a more in depth look at springtails on this forum as there are many others that know far more than myself on the subject. 
I too had many questions and worries before I introduced springtails to my vivs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mangadon said:


> Ok but won't the viv just become massively infested in them? And can they get lose and infest your home? How often do you change substrate if you have springtails in it?


 They will only expand to meet the food supply. Generally, they don't leave the viv- our homes are too dry for them. I haven't changed some of my substrates for years- the springtails and woodlice break down the dead leaves I add as well as waste, and the resulting nutrients are taken up by plants.
Hope that covers it!


----------



## mangadon (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, defo going to look into springtails more. Sounds like it could save a lot of work.


----------

